# What is the difference between Pedigree and non-pedigree cat



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey everyone,
I was wondering. What is the difference between pedigree and non-pedigree cats? Thanks, Catlover


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Have a look at this thread about it, should answer your questions-
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... t=pedigree


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Zalensia!


----------

